# Desserts (Best of Williams-Sonoma Kitchen Library)



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Desserts (Best of Williams-Sonoma Kitchen Library) bought this at Costco and really like it. :chef:


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

i ordered these 3 books used of course.
1) Christmas (Williams-Sonoma)Hardcover; $3.06
2) Williams-Sonoma Entertaining: Christmas Entertaining (Williams-Sonoma Entertaining) Hardcover; $9.03
3) Thanksgiving (Williams-Sonoma)Hardcover; $3.04


----------

